
The dangers of magnet fishing - bauc
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leicestershire-47801408
======
rabboRubble
Check out reddit's "whatisthisthing" sub-reddit for lots of pictures of
discovered unexploded ordinance. Europe is littered with tons of it from the
world wars.

------
donatj
What are the actual odds of something from WW2 going off? I understand it’s
non-zero but I’m genuinely curious if it’s high enough to worry about?

~~~
ryacko
Something that was a dud, but the explosives have chemically altered to become
more unstable?

